# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  وفاة مدرب الفريق الأردني ( الجوهري )

## الوسادة

*


جثمان الجوهري يغادر عمان.. ويوارى الثرى في القاهرة









الأمير علي يتقدم مشيعي فقيد الكرة العربية

عمان - لؤي العبادي -  ودعت امس الاسرة الرياضية وعلى رأسها سمو الامير علي رئيس الهيئة التنفيذية لاتحاد كرة القدم نائب رئيس الاتحاد الدولي «فيفا» جثمان الفقيد محمود الجوهري ليوارى الثرى في القاهرة.
فقد كان سموه في مقدمة مشيعي جثمان «الجنرال»  وسط مراسم عسكرية مهيبة، تليق بالسيرة الكبيرة والعطاءات التي رافقت الخبير الكروي العربي.
سموه وبحضور عائلة الفقيد وعدد كبير من اركان السفارة المصرية في عمان، رافق النعش الى الطائرة العسكرية الخاصة، التي اقلته من مطار ماركا العسكري، الى القاهرة التي استقبلته بجنازة عسكرية اخرى، اظهرت مدى التقدير العالي الذي تتملكه قلوب من عاصر الراحل او تعامل معه او من تتلمذ على يده من مدربين ولاعبين.
وبعدما رافق سمو الامير علي الجثمان الى مدخل الطائرة، تسلم من لاعب المنتخب الوطني خليل بني عطية، العلم الاردني الذي كان الجثمان ملفوفا به، ليسلمه سموه بدوره الى نجل الفقيد احمد الجوهري، قبل ان يغادر الى مصر.
وكانت جنازة الجوهري اقيمت وسط مراسم خاصة رافقها عزف لحن الرجوع الاخير عبر موسيقات القوات المسلحة، فيما ظهرت صورة الفقيد وعبارة «لن ننساك ياغالي» على مدرج الطائرة، كما شاركت عناصر من تشريفات الحرس الملكي بحمل النعش الذي اعتلى قبل ذلك اكتاف لاعبي المنتخب الوطني الاول، في الوقت الذي كان لاعبو ولاعبات المنتخبات الوطنية من مختلف الفئات الى جانب اسرة كرة القدم الاردنية من اداريين ومدربين ورؤساء اندية، وشخصيات رياضية واعضاء الاتحاد يصطفون حول مسار الجثمان.
وبعد اختتام مراسم الجنازة توجه سمو الامير علي على متن طائرة خاصة يرافقه وفد رسمي من اتحاد كرة القدم ونجل الفقيد وزوج ابنته وحفيده، الى القاهرة، للمشاركة في تشييع الجثمان هناك وتقديم العزاء للاسرة المصرية حيث  توفي الجوهري امس الاول عن عمر يناهز 74 عامًا  بعد إصابته بجلطة دماغية ونزيف حاد.

جنازة الأهل في مصر
وفي مصر، أدى سموه صلاة العصر والجنازة بمسجد ال الرشدان التابع للقوات المسحلة المصرية في القاهرة.
واكد سموه خلال حديثة لممثلي وسائل الاعلام المصرية والعربية لدى وصوله الى مطار القاهرة الشرقي «العسكري» ظهر أمس على ان الاردن فقد مع مصر واسرة الكرة العربية احد اهم رموزها وان ما قام به الاردن اتجاه الفقيد جاء تقديرا ووفاء له ولما قدم للشباب والكرة الاردنية.
واضاف سموه: الفقيد قدم لكرة القدم العديد من الانجازات وكان مثلا يحتذى بالعمل والعطاء ولذلك احبه كل الاردنيين.
وقدم سموه تعازي كل الاسرة الاردنية الى الاشقاء في مصر والوطن العربي لرحيل الجوهري اللاعب والمدرب والخبير والمخطط.
وكان في استقبال سموه والوفد المرافق له العامري فاروق وزير الشباب والرياضة المصري والسفير الاردني في القاهرة د. بشر هاني الخصاونة والسكرتير الاول في السفارة نزار القيسي والملحق العسكري العميد الركن احمد الشرفات ومحمود احمد علي رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية المصرية.
وقدم وزير الرياضة المصري التعازي لشعبي مصر والاردن ، مقدماً شكره للاردن ممثلاً بجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين على الجهود التى بذلت والحفاوة التي حظي بها الجوهري اثناء تواجده في الاردن، وحتى انتهاء اجله وعودته إلى بلاده، مرحبا نيابة عن الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي بالأمير علي بن الحسين في بلده الثاني مصر.
وقال بعد استقبال جثمان الجوهري في مطار شرق القاهرة، أن حرص الأمير علي بن الحسين على المجيء إلى مصر وتقديم واجب العزاء لأسرة الفقيد بنفسه يعكس العلاقة الطيبة بين البلدين ومدى تماسك العلاقة على المستوى الشخصي.
من جانبه قدم رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية المصرية شكر وتقدير كل الاسرة الرياضية المصرية الى الاتحاد الاردني لكرة القدم ممثلا برئيسه سمو الامير علي بن الحسين واكد ان ما حظي به الجوهري من تقدير وهو يعمل مستشارا ومن قبله مديرا فنيا يؤكد عمق العلاقة بين شباب البلدين.
وثمن خالد الضبع صهر الجوهري والذي رافق عائلة الفقيد في عمان والقاهرة عاليا ما حظي به الكابتن الجوهري واضاف للموقع الرسمي لاتحاد كرة القدم: لقد غمرونا الهاشميين بعطفهم ورعايتهم للكابتن الجوهري ولقد تأثرت كثيرا بمشاهد  انسانية ستبقى خالدة في ذهني مدى الحياة وساتحدث عنها في كل المجالس لان ما لمسته من سمو الامير علي بن الحسين شخصيا ووقفته الاخوية الصادقة والنبيله مع عائلة الكابتن يجعلنا ندين له شخصيا ولكل الاخوة في الاردن باصدق عبارات التقدير.

حمد: الكرة العربية فقدت أبرز رجالاتها
واعتبر المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني عدنان حمد ان الكرة العربية تكون برحيل الخبير الجوهري قد فقدت ابرز رجالاتها.
وعبر حمد في تصريح صحافي عن بالغ حزنه بوفاة الخبير المصري الكابتن الجوهري الذي قدم للكرة الاردنية الشيء الكثير وكما كان خدم الكرة المصرية وساهم بصورة كبيرة في ابراز الكرة العربية على الصعيد العالمي.
وفي الوقت الذي نقل فيه حمد تعازيه لسمو الامير علي، فانه تضرع الى الله ان يلهم اهله وعائلته الكريمة الصبر والسلوان، داعيا المولى عز وجل ان يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته.
وقال حمد: تعاملت مع الفقيد الجوهري عن قرب، وكما كان يتميز باخلاقه وتفانيه بالعمل، فانه يدفع اي شخص للتعامل معه بالمثل، فقد كان يحمل صفات رائعة اضافة الى خبراته الكبيرة التي جعلت منه مرجعا لعلم التدريب في كرة القدم.
وتابع: قدم الجوهري للكرة الاردنية الشيء الكبير، ولم يبخل في توفير المعلومة وتسخير خبرته للنهوض باللعبة على المستوى الاردني، ونتاج كل هذا ظهرت على المستوى الملحوظ  المنتخبات الوطنية في اطارها العام .
واضاف: كان الجوهري رحمه الله بمثابة الاب الروحي لكثير من الاشخاص، وبلا ادنى شك ستشهد الكرة العربية برحيله فراغا كبيرا، لكن سيرته العطرة وانجازاته ستبقى بالذاكرة ما حيينا.

لاعبو المنتخب الوطني ينعون
وفي الوقت الذي حرص فيه النجوم السابقون والحاليون للمنتخب الوطني على التواجد الى جانب بقية لاعبي المنتخبات الوطنية في تشييع الجثمان فان كلماتهم كانت حاضرة والالم يرافقها وهي تنعى الجوهري.
حاتم عقل وحسونة الشيخ ومؤيد سليم وخالد سعد الذين عاصروا الجوهري في سنوات التألق الكروي الاردني اختصروا الكلمات، واكتفوا بقول «انا لله وانا اليه راجعون» وقد حاولوا ان يستذكروا ولو القليل من انجازاته لكنهم عجزوا وقالوا «يكفي انه لم يدفع احداً للغضب منه يوما ما».
اما عامر ذيب وعامر شفيع ولؤي العمايرة وحسن عبد الفتاح ومحمد منير الذين تنقلوا بين جيلي الجوهري وحمد، فقد بدت مشاعرهم واضحة وهم يترحمون على الفقيد.

رئاسة الجمهورية المصرية تنعى
وكانت رئاسة الجمهورية نعت فقيد الكرة المصرية، حيث قال رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي  في بيان تناقلته وكالات الانباء: خالص العزاء للشعب المصري فى وفاة الجوهري فقيد الرياضة المصرية والعربية، تقبله الله فى الصالحين، وألهم أهله الصبر والسلوان.
ومن جانبه قال المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية الدكتور ياسر علي: عزائي لكل مصر في وفاة كابتن مصر الكبير.

برادلي حزين 
وقدم  المدير الفنى للمنتخب المصري الأميركي برادلي تعازيه بوفاة الجوهري.
وأكد  مدرب حراس مرمى المنتخب زكي عبد الفتاح لـ «الأهرام سبورت» أن برادلى تأثر بشدة عند سماعه خبر وفاة الجنرال خاصة أن الجوهري يعتبر علامة مضيئة فى الكرة المصرية.
وأضاف عبد الفتاح أن برادلي قرر إلغاء المؤتمر الصحفى الذى يتم عقده مع الإعلاميين أثناء كل معسكر للإجابة على استفساراتهم بشأن الفريق بعده علمه بوفاة الجوهري.
وقال: يكفي أنه آخر من وصل بالمنتخب المصرى لكأس العالم عام 1990، وأشعر بنفس الحزن الذى يشعر به الشعب المصري لرحيله.
وأشار برادلي إلى أن وصول مصر إلى كأس العالم 2014 سيكون خير إهداء لروح الجوهري صاحب نفس الإنجاز عام 1990 بمونديال إيطاليا.*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة ،،

----------


## فيروز

الله يرحمه ويجعله من أصحب الجنة

----------


## الوسادة

*آميـــــــــــــن*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 
سيقى خالد في ذاكرة الكرة الأردنية والعربية إلى الأبد 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة 


قدم كثير للكرة الاردنية والعربية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*رحمة الله عليه ... ربي يجعل مثواه الجنة*

----------


## الوسادة

*آمين إن شاء الله يغفر لجميع المسلمين و المسلمات*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*له الرحمة ولكم من بعده طول البقاء 

*

----------

